# Hello... New Here



## dwaleaf (Aug 28, 2015)

Hello my name is Angie,

the reason why I came here is because I'm a wannbe writer trying to become a future write and I want to see if my writing is any good. I doodle comics and create videos.


*runs off*


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Aug 28, 2015)

Ah, then you came to the right place :encouragement:
Welcome Angie.

There is a home for any kind of work you are willing to share. The mentors are always around to help you out. After you make ten posts you will be able to choose an avatar. 

Can't wait to see your work.


----------



## WriterBeyRyan (Aug 28, 2015)

Welcome Angie, 

I'm new here also. Seems like a good forum so well done on finding it too.

I hope you post some of your writing in future. What genre is it?


----------



## dwaleaf (Aug 28, 2015)

Genre? It's a mixed bag. Sometimes its humor, drama, horror, or anything I read on about (I can't really focus on one lol).
It's done in a quirky and snarky type of way.

Thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi, Angie. Welcome to the forums 


One more note. If you want to reply to more than one post you can use the multi-quote option. Just click on the quote icon at the bottom right of each post you want to respond to, hit reply with quote on the last post you're replying to, and then you can respond. Cool? 

Also, you can post your own creative works as well as choose an avatar and signature once you have ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central. For more information you can look at the FAQ. The link is at the top of the page.

So get involved and get to know us. Welcome


----------



## Boofy (Aug 28, 2015)

Ooo, Angie! Hello! I love your handle :3

Welcome to the forum ^^


----------



## dwaleaf (Aug 28, 2015)

Boofy said:


> Ooo, Angie! Hello! I love your handle :3
> 
> Welcome to the forum ^^



Thank you.


----------



## dwaleaf (Aug 28, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Hi, Angie. Welcome to the forums
> 
> 
> One more note. If you want to reply to more than one post you can use the multi-quote option. Just click on the quote icon at the bottom right of each post you want to respond to, hit reply with quote on the last post you're replying to, and then you can respond. Cool?
> ...



Oh, thank you. Kinda got confused on how to post .


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 28, 2015)

Angie, welcome!

Hope you enjoy the forums! : D


----------



## dwaleaf (Aug 29, 2015)

danielstj said:


> Angie, welcome!
> 
> Hope you enjoy the forums! : D



Thanks


----------



## dwaleaf (Aug 29, 2015)

TheWonderingNovice said:


> Ah, then you came to the right place :encouragement:
> Welcome Angie.
> 
> There is a home for any kind of work you are willing to share. The mentors are always around to help you out. After you make ten posts you will be able to choose an avatar.
> ...



Thanks .


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello and welcome Annie baby.


----------



## dwaleaf (Aug 29, 2015)

Arthur G. Mustard said:


> Hello and welcome Annie baby.



Haha Thanks


----------



## Ariel (Aug 29, 2015)

Welcome to the forums.  I hope to see some of your work.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Aug 29, 2015)

Welcome to the forums Angie, people are fairly decent around here. And they're pretty helpful too.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 29, 2015)

Welcome to fabulous WF! Nice to meet you...


----------



## dwaleaf (Aug 31, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> Welcome to the forums.  I hope to see some of your work.



Thanks!


----------



## dwaleaf (Aug 31, 2015)

MzSnowleopard said:


> Welcome to the forums Angie, people are fairly decent around here. And they're pretty helpful too.



That's great .


----------

